# Keeping different species of primate together



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Since going to London zoo a while back on the 1st day of them opening the new rainforest exhibit with many many species of marmoset and tamarin all living together in pairs in the 'natural rainforest' set up. 

I loved being in this exhibit and spent the majority ofthe day in that one area. There were common marmosets, red handed tamarin, cotton top tamarin, lion tamarin, emperor tamarin ...... And even sloths all sharing and living together. 

Obviously when I visited on the 1st day of opening all the species were pretty on edge and settling in....... I haven't been back to visit since to ask this to the keepers there but plan to.... But my question is how well have people kept different species of primate together? How does it effect the social structures of each pair or eventually troop of species? Is it recommended and is it achievable for private keepers to do the same?

I know that pygmy marmosets do better being mixed with larger species to feel safe and secure and better breeding results have been noticed by doing this but I am curious as to how well and beneficial it is to all the other species of small primate. And also not to keep squirell monkeys near marmosets and tamarins due to the squirrels potentially carrying the herpes virus. 

I have some pics that I will post of the exhibit too. If you are a primate lover it is definitely worth taking the trip to see it.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry scrap the pics I have deleted most of them from my phone. Only have these pics.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been to visit this exhibit too Matt & its great isn't it? I loved the 2-Toed Sloths & the Yellow-Footed Tortoises on the ground! 

Im not sure about private keepers with mixed species, but many zoos are now mixing species of primate. Blackpool Zoo have a walk-in exhibit with free-living Squirrel Monkeys, Red Titi monkeys & Geoldi's Monkeys. Chester Zoo's new Orang-Utan exhibit (Realm Of The Red Ape) is absolutely amazing & they have Orang-Utans & Lar Gibbons living together in there.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

You can kind of see the natural setting in the backgrounds of these pictures. I loved the sloth and he was so relaxed and chilled really close to us. I'm curious to know what species of primate this is in the last pic too.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> You can kind of see the natural setting in the backgrounds of these pictures. I loved the sloth and he was so relaxed and chilled really close to us. I'm curious to know what species of primate this is in the last pic too.


Thats a Red Titi Monkey in the last pic Matt


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a Red Titi Monkey in the last pic Matt


Totaly agree Colin one of my favs ,,,minds me of a Geoldii..

Lots of Zoos are going this way Matt...

More benificial for them as all in one area..

Problem we would have would be vastness and plantation etc.

With even some enclosures that we would deem as on the large side
wouldnt be big enough..

If they have space they can get away from confrontation..

With regard to Squirrel monkeys and marmosets..

Monkey world has had a troop of 15 marmosets housed with 5 squirrel monkeys for years with no probs..

This is an opinion that differs from person to person..
Oban zoo had the two enclosures next door to one another with no probs.

But there are still recorded cases where the virus has struck....

Other reason we all tend to keep single species is the breading side.

Easier to control and monitor.

Wouldnt say there wouldnt be any instances of confrontation though..

Same as in the wild they can live next door and meat up at some point..

Really nice to look at though,,really natural..
Good pics..

I remember watching the tangs being housed Colin,,,was quite frustrating as it seemed a bit trial and error but it worked...

There was another monkey world programme that they put cotton tops with commons and they faught..

Size and plenty places to hides the answer i think anyway..


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

i fell in love with that titi monkey when i was there. he was so chilled just sitting there less than 2 feet away just checking everybody out as they passed. the pics of him looking towards the cam are where i am sticking my hand under the protective rail to get its attention. he loved it was fascinating. are these kept privately? they are amazing. 

how would breeding and troop social stuctures be affected?

obviously common and geoffroys marmosets were once breed together and still are today ... would this extend to many other species or would cross breeding not be an issue between species?

also how would the social structures be affected, most species of small primate have one dominant and breeding male and female? would this be true in a mixed species enclosure? or would you just get one dominant male and female that was in control over every species?


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

i think, the whole squirel monkey/marmoset issues are only really if the squirrels are wild caught isnt it? captive bred squirells are less likely to have the virus...... i think.....corect me if im wrong though.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Definately on our list of places to visit in 2011.

Have not been to London Zoo for about 25 years :blush:, still it is a bit of a distance.

Thanks for posting pics :2thumb:

Neil


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

We are planning to do ZSL then stay over somewhere then Whipsnade

Can't wait!!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> We are planning to do ZSL then stay over somewhere then Whipsnade
> 
> Can't wait!!!


Hey great London Zoo getting a good write up from all...

What about the new SCOTTISH GIANT PANDA.:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Sorry folks Scottish ---English funnies again,


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Hey great London Zoo getting a good write up from all...
> 
> What about the new SCOTTISH GIANT PANDA.:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Sorry folks Scottish ---English funnies again,


 
ok ok you got us well and truly beat :notworthy:

what with that and a PAIR of polar bears now. you get all the fun.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> ok ok you got us well and truly beat :notworthy:
> 
> what with that and a PAIR of polar bears now. you get all the fun.


And Koalas!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> And Koalas!!! :whistling2:


 
whaaa??!! gifts from china AND australia...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> whaaa??!! gifts from china AND australia...


Yep, Edinburgh is the only zoo in the UK to have Koalas!


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Squirrel monkeys captive bred still carry the herpes virus which kills marmosets and tamarins so isn't the best idea. Pandas and koalas are rented off the countries where they come from, edinburgh has to follow a strict guideline with husbandry which is why the enclosure looks so bland. Pandas cost $1,000,000 a year to 'rent' off the Chinese government per bear.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yes apparently its what funds the captive breeding in China where they release into the wild. I wish more anti zoo campaigners would take notice of these things... if it weren't for the millions paid by zoo collections to exhibit pandas, they would be extinct in the wild.

To get back on topic tough - the disease spreading between primate species in one bad point of mixed exhibits but can't they spread anyway between separated animals?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

linket22 said:


> Squirrel monkeys captive bred still carry the herpes virus which kills marmosets and tamarins so isn't the best idea. Pandas and koalas are rented off the countries where they come from, edinburgh has to follow a strict guideline with husbandry which is why the enclosure looks so bland. Pandas cost $1,000,000 a year to 'rent' off the Chinese government per bear.


I wouldnt do it either as ive read about it too many times.

But if it is fact..

Which ive never read.

Why do places that have degrees in primate keeping do it????

Is there proven fact..

Or is the fact they carry the virus....


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I got lots of pics from the London zoo one - just a small selection


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Really good pictures.
Love the argentatta ones especially..

Good one of it and the pygmy..


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think places have degrees in animal keeping, but some like to do their own thing even with hard evidence. Unfortunate but one of those things that happen.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

linket22 said:


> I don't think places have degrees in animal keeping, but some like to do their own thing even with hard evidence. Unfortunate but one of those things that happen.


Doctor Alison Cronnin has a degree in primates??????

Or so the telly says....
When at a meeting about 12 yrs ago when they tried to abolish private keeping..
Jim was introduced as the same..

You could be correct though as nowadays you can call yourself what you like..


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

i wouldnt of thought you can get a degree in just primates, especially not years ago, they can specialise and become a primatologist later, which im presuming they would of done their PHD in, this would be a specific though, not primates as a whole. Your doctorite doesnt have to be in primates for you to work with them.


----------

